# rib rub



## indianagriller (Jun 25, 2009)

I am looking for input on this rub... and modifications or changes, it is just something i threw togther with stuff i had at home.

*Rib Rub*
    1/4 cup + 2 tablespoons turbando sugar
    3 tablespoons kosher salt
    2 tablespoons smoked paprika
    2 tablespoons chili powder
    3/4 teaspoon black pepper
    1 1/2 teaspoons cayanne pepper
    3/4 teaspoon red pepper
    2 1/4 teaspoons onion powder
    2 1/4 teaspoons Garlic Pepper
    1/2 teaspoon mustard powder
    1/4 teaspoon cherry kool aid


----------



## mulepackin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds real good. I'd throw it together and give it a try. Cherry Kool-Aid huh? That sounds interesting. Sweetened or unsweetend? Let us know how it works out.


----------



## indianagriller (Jun 25, 2009)

it is un sweetened, but i am thinking of cutting some of the sugar and using one of the kool single serve pouches that you mix in a bottle of water... The rub tastes good doing the scientific lick the finger and try it. I would really like to find some chipotle powder locally and use that as the heat instead of the pepper and cayenne.


----------



## garlic (Jun 25, 2009)

I agree with the Chipotle, I would substitute the Smoked Paprika, Cayenne for it. Chili powder?? Why not Red Chile powder (mild to medium is good), I use it with the Chipotle with garlic and pepper for a superb pork seasoning. I don't actually recall ever buying Chili powder, is that what they use for taco seasoning?? does it have other spices in it?? I really do not know, I use only Red Chile powder for mine, here in NM it is a must. For 'lead in the pencil' you could use the XXX hot Red Chile powder and loose the red pepper flakes.
But it sounds real good with the Kool-aid in it.
I may have to try it.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 25, 2009)

I think you have a good start there, I would try a little cumin and some green, oregano or bassil, tyme. Just a little green till you get where you want ,thats just a thot. The Kool-aid is somethimg I have done for years, try other flavors, you will be amazed how it brings other flavors out.


----------

